# Robin Hood Game Fair 17-18 Oct, Newark



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone. Just to let you know we are at the Robin Hood Game Fair at the weekend, at Newark Showground. Our last outdoor show of the season. It's only its second year and we had a really good show last year. Hope you'll come and enjoy a fantastic show. For more info go to Aztec Events


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

I am going! shall look out for you!
Were you the last year?


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for this reminder. I have favourited the site and will be seeing if other half wants to go this weekend.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> I am going! shall look out for you!
> Were you the last year?


Hi DT, yes we were there last year, looks like it will be well attended this year which is great for a new show. Please come visit, always love meeting PF members.



CarolineH said:


> Thanks for this reminder. I have favourited the site and will be seeing if other half wants to go this weekend.


Hi Caroline, hope you can make it, lovely showground Newark. Great day out as well.


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the post, always miss these events.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Fingers crossed for the weather on this one! Hope to see a few of you there


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

waggytailsstore said:


> Hi DT, yes we were there last year, looks like it will be well attended this year which is great for a new show. Please come visit, always love meeting PF members.
> 
> Hi Caroline, hope you can make it, lovely showground Newark. Great day out as well.


Normally visit all the pet stores anyway!!! Are you the stall on the left just inside the main gaite, selling mainly collars and leads? Or are you in the big shed on the left, selling everything including crates and cages!!

DT


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

might have a pop over on the sunday


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

james1 said:


> might have a pop over on the sunday


Its a long way from you James! but I do have a couple of spare tickets going if you decide to! you would have to pick then up from me in the car park though!
DT


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha yes it is a long way - just realised its no where near Nottingham, such is my geography  hence might be pulling out  thanks for the offer though!


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Normally visit all the pet stores anyway!!! Are you the stall on the left just inside the main gaite, selling mainly collars and leads? Or are you in the big shed on the left, selling everything including crates and cages!!
> 
> DT


Hi DT
We're over the far side of the showground near the DOCKDOGS attraction which we watched yesterday. Yes there's a lot of pet people there especially on that row and we're at the far end near the clay pigeon shooting! We've had an ok saturday but home there's a few more people coming today.


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Apologies if I offend anyone but I thought the Robin Hood Game Fair was a common load of mediocre tosh!

Firstly it was hardly a Robin Hood themed event. The standard admission price of £10 for an event that was more like a Donington Market!

All the activities aimed at children were overpriced. 


I really had expected more of a rural feel to it rather than cheap and tacky stalls (not all). Maybe I am being a hypercritical snob.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

WaveRider said:


> Apologies if I offend anyone but I thought the Robin Hood Game Fair was a common load of mediocre tosh!
> 
> Firstly it was hardly a Robin Hood themed event. The standard admission price of £10 for an event that was more like a Donington Market!
> 
> ...


Hi WaveRider

I'm not taking any offense, I agree with you, and as a trader I was really disappointed. Last years show was really good, a lot smaller, not so many of each type of trader (I counted 18 pet accessories) they spread us out too much and tried to make the show bigger than it actually was. We couldn't really see what was going on in the main arena, just had to watch the DOCKDOGS, which was highly entertaining and well organised. But yes there were some really chaep and tacky areas! (Not ourss of course) Oh well. Live and learn!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

WaveRider said:


> Apologies if I offend anyone but I thought the Robin Hood Game Fair was a common load of mediocre tosh!
> 
> Firstly it was hardly a Robin Hood themed event. The standard admission price of £10 for an event that was more like a Donington Market!
> 
> ...


No offence whatsoever!! I told a couple of members who were considering travelling a fair way that it was little more then a glorified market as it happens!

No way can it be compared with the CLA but the again neither can the price thirty quid against a tenner! That said we had bucketloads of free tickets anyway so had nothing to lose!

That said I did go last year and did think this year was an improvement myself!


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Phew glad I was not the only one! Was expecting a torrent of abuse in regards to my comment.

That morning I even telephoned my sister who actually was on route to tell her to turn around and not to bother going to the fair.


A farce


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Glad that I was too exhausted to go to that then! hmy:


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

me and my oh went he said last years was a lot better less there but more things if that makes sense


----------

